# small seed attachment for grain drill



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We built a seeder this summer for planting alfalfa out of an old tye grain drill. Took the row units off and put rollers under it like a brillion except its 20 foot wide. I am not happy with the inconsitancy with the seed meters and would also like the ability to seed grass and alfalfa together so I am looking for a good small seed atachment to put on it. Does anyone know of a company that makes an aftermarket one or anyone that has one on a drill that they would be interested in selling?


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I would try Great Plains. Neighbor has a new drill that he plants alfalfa with that does a great job. Very consistant.


----------

